# Guys, how long does it take you.....



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

to orgasm from a blow job?

I mean start to finish, just a straight blow job. I have some difficulty going from oral sex, I'm wondering on average how long it takes a middle aged guy (I'm 38) to go from a blow job.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

43 years old here...

Totally depends on what she is doing along with the BJ..

But the range goes from maybe 15 minutes..to about 30ish. 

Longest was about an hour...she just wouldn't give up.


----------



## CincyBluesFan (Feb 27, 2015)

kingsfan said:


> to orgasm from a blow job?
> 
> I mean start to finish, just a straight blow job. I have some difficulty going from oral sex, I'm wondering on average how long it takes a middle aged guy (I'm 38) to go from a blow job.


I really only like them as foreplay. Even when we 69 she always finishes first and then we move on to intercourse. I can't remember the last time I finished from a BJ. If we're not having intercourse then I'd prefer a HJ.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I could never finish with a bj except for from one woman who was the goddess of bj's. Feels nice from other women but cant finish.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm 43. 10ish minutes is the norm for me. She can do it in 5ish minutes if she's going for a quick one.


----------



## Cleancut (Jun 27, 2014)

Depends on the giver.
5 minutes or so if done with enthusiasm and talent.
Forever with an unskilled approach.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

He is 54, no idea on the time but I would guess I can get him to blow in under 10. I know how to slow it down if it is not going to be to completion.

But if you are having trouble maybe it is a mind over matter issue. I know at the start of our relationship it took him longer because he had not been the centre of attention for so long. The more he relaxed and accepted my enthusiasm the more free he became.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

What is this blow job you speak of?


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Thound said:


> What is this blow job you speak of?


Second this question right here!


----------



## CincyBluesFan (Feb 27, 2015)

intheory said:


> It takes my husband about 3 minutes.
> 
> The same amount of time (average) that PiV lasts.


3 minutes? Sorry about that. Please don't judge all men by this. lol


----------



## LuvIsTuff (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm married. I have no idea what you're talking about. But, I'd like to find out...


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Completely depends on my own state of mind, her performance, my body's current level of sensitivity, whether or not I drank alcohol, etc... Sounds like you're already over-thinking it a bit.

She has made me cum so fast to where it's actually disappointing because we wanted to have sex but instead she ended up giving way too good of a BJ.  Then there's other times she can't finish me off.

She's still working her way up to taking it in her mouth when I finish, but when she does, and I know she's going to do it, I can't see myself lasting long at all!!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

3 to 20 minutes - it depends on a large number of variables. But it ALWAYS works delightfully. Average is probably around 7 minutes.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I try to always keep that short and practicsl so 5/10 min on average

If we are going PIV for mutual pleasure 30- an hour depending.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Start to finish? Probably about 7 or 8 months.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm fifty now....last time I got a BJ I was 22 and lasted about 5 mins!
If I was lucky enough to get one now....I'd probably last about 20 seconds.


----------



## Vanquish (Nov 10, 2011)

My wife is terrible at it, but bless her heart, she tries it sometimes. I usually have to help her by thrusting in and out of her mouth, or even using my own hand to sort of jerk it off. After a few minutes, I usually give up and change positions. When she/I is successful, it take 5 minutes or so.

But one time... I don't know if it was me or her, but it was the most amazing thing I have ever felt in my life! This was after 19 years of bad BJs. Even though it took that same amount of time as it usually does, it was pure ecstasy the whole time!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Does your wife know that after 19 years she is bad at BJ's? It would be very unfair if you have let this go on without educating her in what you like.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

On the rare occasion that I've had a stand alone BJ, less than 5 minutes. But that's been fewer than 10 times in my entire life. Otherwise, as long as I need to last!

That said, every now and again I get this to finish, and in that case, 1-3 minutes. But I've had plenty of stimulation before that, so it's not difficult.

On occasion, my brain will ruin it for me. If I feel pressure to finish quickly, then the opposite will happen. Stupid brain.

*eta - my ex wife wasn't the greatest at BJ's (before she shut them down, that is) AND she wanted nothing to do with anything ejaculation-related, so it made it very difficult to fully enjoy. When I was getting close, I had to tell her, at which point she would stop, back up a few feet and use her hand to finish, making sure to get the hell out of the way. Mmmmm. Sexy. The worst part for me was timing it all. If I let her know too soon, then I'd screw myself. Too late, and she'd be po'd big time. She definitely had an aversion to bodily fluids...


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Alexm- that's no fun.

I more or less felt that most women either did not care or did not need that type of "heads up" about the matter. My wife can tell better than me when the moment is imminent. Its up to her from there. She has a knack for knowing which way to go.

Anyway, if its just a BJ we both like to treat it as such. Probably the 5 minute range.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Personal said:


> Your wife's jaw must be very sore!


Oh not at all. I believe a job is something you finish.

For instance--if my wife gives me a job of cleaning out the garage, and I do 3 minutes here and 30 seconds there--eventually the garage will get clean but it may take a long long time.

So the 7 or 8 months is what I'd estimate it takes from the time one gets started until one is completed.

Usually by accident. Sort of the way the garage gets cleaned.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Holland said:


> Does your wife know that after 19 years she is bad at BJ's? It would be very unfair if you have let this go on without educating her in what you like.


Some wives refuse to listen. LAALAALAALAALAALAALAALAALAALAALAALAALAALAALAA


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My H is 51.. between 4 minutes to 10 on average.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Never had one to completion but I can tell it depends on the skill level of the woman and enthusiasm. I have come closest with Mrs. Conan and she was in great form. Would have been about 5 minutes probably.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Forest said:


> Alexm- that's no fun.
> 
> I more or less felt that most women either did not care or did not need that type of "heads up" about the matter. My wife can tell better than me when the moment is imminent. Its up to her from there. She has a knack for knowing which way to go.
> 
> Anyway, if its just a BJ we both like to treat it as such. Probably the 5 minute range.


It is easy to know when he is about to finish, a woman that knows her man well should have that sussed.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

why is it called "finish" with a guy? do we call it "finish" with a girl? if its part of an entire evening of fun, it is not a finish, but maybe a start? middle? whatever...

kinda like when the old west calvary loses and the american indians win, its called a massacre. but when the calvary wins its called a victory...


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Once I timed how fast I could get my husband off with a BJ. I think it was around three minutes after he was warmed up. 

But usually I like to edge him for as long as I can. Eventually he ends up grabbing my head and removing all choice from the equation . . . the old spoil sport!


----------

